# The Bilstein Catalog for your A3 by AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We’ll serve up the power. Bilstein will help you control it. Carry more speed through the bends and corner flatter than ever before with the Bilstein Sport Shock and Coil-Over kit catalogs, by AWE Tuning.










Bilstein Sport Shocks and PSS9 Coil-Overs prevent excessive roll during cornering and dive during braking, ensuring that your vehicle will stay neutral during aggressive driving situations. Unlock Bilstein performance, right here.

Bilstein Specialists are standing by at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or at [email protected]


----------

